# Ryobi weed whacker pull cord



## Slainte

My pull cord on my Ryobi 4-stroke is jammed and cant find the problem any suggestions???


----------



## paulr44

Take the spark plug out.
Put a rag over the plug hole.
Pull the rope.
If it pulls, the cylinder was hydro-locked by oil, which can't compress.

I haven't seen Ryobi's owner's manuals for years, but MTD's for the same engine says nothing about storing the unit with the engine at any particular angle. Since it has oil in the crankcase, not a good idea to store it hanging by the string head/shield or upside-down. Duh.

If it doesn't, it could be...
-recoil starter problem (not easy, but not hard if you've some ability)
-jammed up flywheel by some foreign matter (not likely, but have seen it)
-seized (NFG)


----------



## paulr44

P.S. Had one of those type units come in "seized," in the '80s. Customer's handkerchief got sucked out of his pocket and jammed up in the flywheel fins. You'll never "see it all." Something new almost every day...
Paul


----------



## Slainte

I took the spark plug out and it was Hydro-locked. thanks for the help Paul


----------

